# Terra Carthago?



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2005)

Given the effect that the Roman Empire has had on the development of our civilisation as it is today, I’ve often wondered what the world would have been like if Carthage had gained victory in the Punic Wars and Rome had been utterly destroyed. Would the Carthaginians have gone on to conquer the known world at that time? They were essentially traders so perhaps our civilisation would have ended up something more like Star Trek’s Ferengi. Perhaps North Africa as a whole would have played a greater role in historical events, and maybe different countries would have risen to prominence than did when the Roman empire finally collapsed? 

Or perhaps it would have made little difference at all?


----------



## AmonRa (Oct 1, 2005)

perhaps, if africa grew in wealth, it wouldnt be in the poor economic state it is now, and maybe the world would be more 'equal'?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 2, 2005)

An interesting point...and just to reinforce that idea...Rome used Galley Slaves to row her ships, Carthage paid a wage to their oarsmen. Distribution of wealth?


----------

